# Sweating, sweating, and more sweating....



## ummm (Oct 2, 2006)

One of my main symptoms of my sa is sweating. Lexapro and zoloft both worsened it. Currently I am prescribed Xanax, which helps, but I don't really like walking around high all day. (Okay, I kind of like it , but I realize it isn't a solution) Right now, my doc and I are trying Ditropan (the bladder control med) because it is suppose to lessen some nervous system response that controls both the bladder and sweating. I can't say that it is working. The plan is to try another SSRI or SSNI in the next couple weeks. Any "sweaters" have any similar experiences and found a non-benzo that helped their sa? 

Thanks


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Arent beta blockers supposed to help the sweating/shaking/physical reactions of anxiety disorders.


----------



## ummm (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh yes, I forgot. A beta blocker was one of the first things I tried - can't remember the name. Didn't help.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Paxil makes me sweat a lot. But it works so well on the anxiety that I'm inclined to just put up with that side-effect.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

a beta blocker will help but since their all out of patent and so not advertised , docs seldom think of them
most docs rely entirely on the drug companies for their meds prescribing info
so you often need to remind the doc about a beta blocker, they are also helpful for other physical but not mental SA problems


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

There are a couple of over the counter and one prescription solution that contain Aluminum Chloride which is extremely effective in stopping sweating in the area you apply it. If you sweat all the time or all over it may not be the answer for you. I had the same problem and I got so stressed from sweating on my face and forehead it would turn into panic attacks. Try a search for "Certain Dri" which is OTC and inexpensive.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I havent tried anything to treat my sweating.


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

I found Certain-Dri at Walmart and it works great, I no longer have a sweating problem, and I think it has made me a little less self conscious because I no longer worry about it.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I get that with AD's. Nothing really treats sweating very well.


----------



## ummm (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies. I have some prescription Drysol, which is much stronger version of Certain Dri. It worked at first, but lost it's effectiveness. I had just wanted to check, but it seems I've tried everything.


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

ummm said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I have some prescription Drysol, which is much stronger version of Certain Dri. It worked at first, but lost it's effectiveness. I had just wanted to check, but it seems I've tried everything.


Drysol's 20% and Certain Dri is 12% solution. Did it actually stop working on the area you applied it, or you couldn't cover the entire area you have the problem? Do you get any other panic attack symptoms when it happens, or just perspire all the time? I'm not saying that it's panic attacks but that is one symptom.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

How long did you try Ditropan for and what was the dose? I have used it before for hyperhidrosis and it worked wonders in only a few days. Tolerance does start to build up after about a year or so, and the side effects (drowsiness) began to increase if I upped the dosage too much.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 18, 2003)

I read the instructions on a bottle of Aluminum Chloride and it says you have to apply it when your hands are dry. My hands are wet 80% of the time, and that short 20% of dryness does not last long. I've found that it doesn't work for me.


----------



## ummm (Oct 2, 2006)

Johnny_Genome said:


> How long did you try Ditropan for and what was the dose? I have used it before for hyperhidrosis and it worked wonders in only a few days. Tolerance does start to build up after about a year or so, and the side effects (drowsiness) began to increase if I upped the dosage too much.


I went from the 5mg Extended Release (XL, i think) once a day to the 10mg XL once a day about 2 weeks ago and had been on the 5 for 2 weeks as well. What was your dose?


----------



## ummm (Oct 2, 2006)

Weston said:


> ummm said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for your replies. I have some prescription Drysol, which is much stronger version of Certain Dri. It worked at first, but lost it's effectiveness. I had just wanted to check, but it seems I've tried everything.
> ...


It's mostly facial sweatig that is the problem. Not that the sweat isn't all over, but that's the part that concerns me as it is the most visible. It worked pretty well fairly quickly, but stoped after about a month or so. And applying it is probably the snigle most irritating thing I have put on my face. It stings like hell!

Yes, it is a symptom of panic attacks, but I don't think it is....actaully....it may be...I've got to think about it. Thanks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Does Dyrsol work on sweating hands too?


----------



## ummm (Oct 2, 2006)

Noca said:


> Does Dyrsol work on sweating hands too?


My dermatologist says it can be used anywhere that sweats. Go nuts :banana

Oh, and I didn't realize that Certain Dry was practically as strong as the Drysol (13 vs 20% Al. Choloride) I would definately just get the over the counter Certain Dri!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I got Certain Dri recently. It works pretty well!


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

ummm said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > ummm said:
> ...


It sounds pretty similar to my problem which is now pretty well controlled. Drysol shouldn't stop working. It's not like you build a tolerance. It blocks the pores really well if you tolerate the itch and make sure you don't use so much you get a rash. A beta blocker may work but It sounds like doctors may underdose the amount you'd need to work so you should read up on it if your considering. Depending on how severe this is impacting your life and your level of anxiety you may want to try a MAO inhibitor AD which has a much higher success rate with SA than SSRI's. For me a combo of drysol/certain dri and a MAOI have worked pretty well.


----------



## Westside81 (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a sweating problem too and I hate it! The medications that I've taken never worked with controlling the symptoms of my panic attacks, especially the sweating. I took Klonopin once, and it never really worked. I had to do a speech/presentation in class a few days ago, and I had a panic attack. I started to sweat profusely which was completely embarassing. So obviously the klonopin didn't work. It made me more nervous. But i'm going to try drysol or certain dri. I really hate sweating all the time!


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

Westside81 said:


> I have a sweating problem too and I hate it! The medications that I've taken never worked with controlling the symptoms of my panic attacks, especially the sweating. I took Klonopin once, and it never really worked. I had to do a speech/presentation in class a few days ago, and I had a panic attack. I started to sweat profusely which was completely embarassing. So obviously the klonopin didn't work. It made me more nervous. But i'm going to try drysol or certain dri. I really hate sweating all the time!


Hang in there. Since your in a major city you may be able to find Certain Dri at one of the major pharmacies. It take a few applications to work, but works really really well for the people it helps. I think Xanax is better for panic than Klonopin. Also you may need a higher dose for a class presentation than you took.


----------



## Westside81 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm not sure if a higher dose would make a difference. It would have probably made me really sedated and lose focus and concentration. That's the problem with taking Klonopin, whenever I take it I can't really focus. My thought process slows down. So it's really not useful, especially if you were going to school. I went to see my psychiatrist today and I told him how Klonopin worked sometimes, but all of a sudden it stopped working. So he prescribed zoloft and propranolol. Propranolol is supposed to help me control the symptoms, especially with the sweating. We'll see. A pharmacist told me that this is what actors and actresses usually take whenever they have to go to an event or something. I thought that was interesting. Has anyone taken of these medications? I'm almost ashamed to even admit that I'm on meds. But, in the meantime, I'll take and try anything that will help me accomplish what I want to do and that will help me get through the day.


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

Westside81 said:


> I'm not sure if a higher dose would make a difference. It would have probably made me really sedated and lose focus and concentration. That's the problem with taking Klonopin, whenever I take it I can't really focus. My thought process slows down. So it's really not useful, especially if you were going to school. I went to see my psychiatrist today and I told him how Klonopin worked sometimes, but all of a sudden it stopped working. So he prescribed zoloft and propranolol. Propranolol is supposed to help me control the symptoms, especially with the sweating. We'll see. A pharmacist told me that this is what actors and actresses usually take whenever they have to go to an event or something. I thought that was interesting. Has anyone taken of these medications? I'm almost ashamed to even admit that I'm on meds. But, in the meantime, I'll take and try anything that will help me accomplish what I want to do and that will help me get through the day.


I took Propanerol and it didn't help at all. It might not have been a high enough dosage though. The combination your trying would probably be successful in a moderate percent of people with your symptoms. Maybe more if you get the dosage right on both.


----------



## Mr Sweats (Nov 22, 2003)

Man, I can relate. If you're the same as me, sometimes the sweating starts with a slightly elevated situation of interaction- not a panic attack. All of a sudden out of the blue the sweat starts. And then it flows....

It sucks, but you are not alone.


----------



## Smalltime (Nov 9, 2006)

ummm said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Does Dyrsol work on sweating hands too?
> ...


Hmm, what about for the face? LOL


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

Smalltime said:


> Hmm, what about for the face? LOL


Yes, just don't get it in your eyes.


----------

